# Do I need SQL on my server?



## Atomicweight (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi,

I'm about to purchase a new server for our organization. In a nutshell, the only service this machine will provide is to share a company folder accessed by no more than five employees at one time. Most of the time, not even five, but less. Would there be a reason to include a CAL for a SQL package? 

Thanks much,
Atomic


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Unless the server has some kind of connection to a SQL server then you shouldn't need a SQL Cal.


----------

